# 5000k, 6000k 7000k is that possible



## Eric S (Dec 21, 2002)

Latley I`ve been reading up on H3s and H4s headlight type bulbs for my spotlights. I know these halogen bulbs are capable of up to 4200k color temp. with todays technolgy. Some of the halogens now are claiming 5 to 7000K color temp. Is this even possible? Can a filament type bulb burn that bright? 

Eric
These are mainly Asian HID type car replacement headlights made to look like HID.


----------



## Nerd (Dec 21, 2002)

As far as I know, HID type of light can burn up to 6500K, for halogen lights, maybe they filter out the colour so only those from 5-7 K colours appear and they claim it like that?


----------



## LEDagent (Dec 21, 2002)

I don't know for sure, but i think Nerd has it right. My guess is that Halogen lights just filter the light, hence the bluish tint/coating that some bulbs have that claim the "look" like HIDs. 

Another reason why i think that is a right is because i used to own a set of "blue" lights. When the rain came, i couldn't see s#!t at night. So i'm guessing that the tint on the bulb filtered out to much yellow or red/usefull light.

In other words "filter" is a good word for Halogen lights that claim to output like HIDs.


----------



## Daniel Abranko (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm amazed that they havent gone any higher...

A clear blue sky is rated at 15000K blackbody color.


----------



## Nerd (Dec 22, 2002)

Don't quite get 15000 K. And btw, what's black body color?


----------



## Tomas (Dec 29, 2002)

Here's a quick (and solid) reference on "color temperature" to look at: ColorTemp  

Here's another, even simpler reference: ColorTemp II  

And finally, a bit more detailed page on color temp and such: ColorTemp III  

Note that all of these pages also link to other pages that give more information, such as this excellent link from the first page referenced: ColorTemp IV  (This is an excellent reference with a fair amount of detail on color balancing and corrected color temp.)

(I approach color temp from the photographic direction since I've been a pro photographer in my nefarious past and also spent a while interpreting photos (military) where minor errors in color balance are big clues. Color temp and color balance play a big part in rendering images accurately, and I've been trying to do that since I set up my first darkroom in 1956.)





having a 5600K day ...





main


----------



## BuddTX (Dec 29, 2002)

Here is a graph from Slvania. It is for their products, but it is useful:


----------



## Dave Youngman (Dec 30, 2002)

15,000 K is approx. how bright a clear sunny day is. The closer ya get to that # the closer you get to painting "it" like daytime.
(blackbody not sure- contrast color I think ie: NO light)

I'm saving my sheckels for the first pulse fusion "flashlight"....not just light up things like daytime but melt the side of a glacier too. 

Bring 'em on. The brighter the better!!!


----------



## Tombeis (Feb 23, 2003)

Eric:

The blue coating on the halogen lamp is what raises the color temp.


----------



## Marshall Johnson (Feb 24, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
Eric:

The blue coating on the halogen lamp is what raises the color temp. 



[/ QUOTE ]

...and decreases actual light output. They don't make filters to make light brighter, they filter and make it dimmer.


----------



## pio (May 6, 2003)

Automtive headlight bulbs are around 2500K which looks very yellow when compared to 4100k HID bulbs. The HID bulbs are designed to replicate the bright daylight conditions. From looking on the kelvin temperature chart, I would think that 7K and up would only turn very dark purple. Staying around 4-5K without coating or filtering would be best for performance


----------

